# King springs



## torrid red sap (Sep 27, 2014)

My 2005 gto has king coil springs installed all the way around, Front are Part # KHFL-47 D/S Top , Rear part # KHRL-46 - S0720896810
Questions- What do all these numbers indicate? How much is my goat lowered front and back? What does D/S on front coils refer to? What are factory ride height specs and where are they measured? ,car runs great but a little stiff for my liking ( except for smooth roads), I would like to raise vehicle slightly and improve ride quality, is this possible? sorry too many questions!:smile2: 
Thanks!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Those are heavy rate springs. Some people think that the firmer a ride the better the traction. That's true on a perfectly smooth road but a little more compliance has better traction on normal roads with expansion joints, bumps and such. Too stiff can cause the wheels to lose traction and/or contact with the ground.

You'd like Lovells a lot better. They are slightly firmer somewhere between stock and the Kings. Lovells measures from the center of the hub to the wheel opening. IMHO the 20mm drop spring is the best for all-around on this car. High enough for a good camber and ride and low enough for improved handling.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

I believe the KHFL-47 is a 1/2" drop in the front and the KHRL-46 is a 1" drop in the rear.

King Springs are known for being rather firm - especially the HD and HHD springs.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ya with a rear drop that far you're going to have camber problems and thus abnormal tire wear especially if the rear inner and outer control arm bushings are stock


----------

